# Need recs on a shotgun an rifle



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey all. Thought I'd take a break from fishing and get into hunting this next year. Haven't done this since I was a kid and have a buddy that has permission to hunt in AL and invited me to go this next year and think its for deer, turkey, pig, etc. what be a good somewhat economical rec for both? Looking to stay under $1k total for both. Would like a versatile rifle for most game and woud prefer the shotgun to be semi-auto. Appreciate any insight I can get. Thanks.

Jason


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I picked up a barely used H&R Excel semi auto 3 inch this last year and I absolutely love it. I hasn't jammed once with big loads or small loads, and the choke tunes are super easy to change. I have killed squirrel, rabbit, various birds, but didn't get a shot at a turkey with it this year. It patterned very well for it though. It's only around $300 used, giving you some room for the rifle. For the rifle I'd get a good used 270, big enough to comfortably take down anything around here(except maybe bears), and small enough that it won't multilate it. You can find some VERY good deals at pawn shops on both of these style firearms.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

A new Savage Axis (rifle/scope combo) in any caliber is roughly $400. Add a Mossberg 500 for about $300 and you're set.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pick up a Remington 870 and one of the Savage rifle combo's in 308, 270 or whatever floats your boat. Take a look at the gulfcoast gun forum as well. Lot of weaponry for sale there.

Mike


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Appreciate the info guys. A lot of info on the net and a lot of people say a 308 is a really good all around gun. I'll ever shoot moose or crap like that as everything will be in the South. Is 308 overkill for that?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

A .308 is not the best caliber to hunt with unless you understand the ballistics of it at range.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Bigkidneys said:


> Appreciate the info guys. A lot of info on the net and a lot of people say a 308 is a really good all around gun. I'll ever shoot moose or crap like that as everything will be in the South. Is 308 overkill for that?


I would say so. Highest I think I would shoot is a 30-06, but if I wanted an all around gun, .270 would do it for me.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Sweet. I guess 270 it is for the rifle. Is ammo a bitch to find for it? Always had guns and ammo supplied to me thanks to the Navy but now I have to buy it, it flat out sucks! Now about the scatter gun, what would be a good non pump one? All I see right now on shelves in shot so maybe I should stock up on some now rather than wait?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Bigkidneys said:


> Sweet. I guess 270 it is for the rifle. Is ammo a bitch to find for it? Always had guns and ammo supplied to me thanks to the Navy but now I have to buy it, it flat out sucks! Now about the scatter gun, what would be a good non pump one? All I see right now on shelves in shot so maybe I should stock up on some now rather than wait?


Rifle ammo isn't nearly as bad as pistol or 22. Shotgun ammo has gone up in price, but hasn't had a shortage.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Great. I recently took a Ruger 10/22 on trade that the PO went all tactical with. Looks close to an M4 but yet to get to a range and have fun with it. Have 700 rounds waiting to put through it. Sometimes living on the Key sucks. Wish I could shoot in my backyard like some of you! Also picked up my first handgun and itching to shoot that too. I think this gun thing had bitten me worse than the fishing bit...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> A .308 is not the best caliber to hunt with unless you understand the ballistics of it at range.


If you are going to hunt, you should understand the ballistics of whichever caliber you happen to be using.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> If you are going to hunt, you should understand the ballistics of whichever caliber you happen to be using.


I agree 100% but people think .308 and think they can go shoot 1000 yards with it cause it what the military uses and that's far from the case. .308 is not a great round after a couple hundred yards unless you understand it's capabilities.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very true! A couple hundred yards is all most hunters need any how.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I know somebody with a great deal on a .30-06/ scope combo, but cannot advertise it right here. There are some great used deals out there if you look.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You can find a good used Benelli Nova (pump shotgun) fer the 350 range and a good used model 700 in 270 fer about 450-550. 270 is a great all around caliber and is very easy to find ammo, especially in the mom and pop stores out in the woods like were I'm at....30-06 is an easy to find round and purty easy to dig up a cheap one somewhere....Good luck....


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. What about a suggestion on a scope (ie. what mag)?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I agree 100% but people think .308 and think they can go shoot 1000 yards with it cause it what the military uses and that's far from the case. .308 is not a great round after a couple hundred yards unless you understand it's capabilities.


BTW, Military uses 7.62 X 51 MM NATO , not .308 Winchester .


----------



## Bearclaw (May 8, 2013)

Almost any centerfire caliber works fine for our small deer down here, bullet selection and shot placement are key. One thing to look at is what calibers have still been available during our current ammo shortage, that might help you make a decision. As far as a shotgun goes it's hard to beat an 870 for the money. Good luck.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Get the best scope you can afford spend more on the scope than the rifle trust me you will thank yourself later.Swarovski,Zeiss, Meopta, leupold, Nikon in that order are the best glass in my opinion 3-9x50 will do but a 3-12x56 will make you say o yea get the best glass u can! Good luck


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Baitcaster said:


> BTW, Military uses 7.62 X 51 MM NATO , not .308 Winchester .


Basically the same. But it can be knit picked if that's what you wanna do.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

308: thicker case, higher pressures. 7.62: thinner case. The opposite of 5.56/.223.


And yes, get the bet glass you can afford. My vote is with the savage combo...you can always upgrade glass when the wife isn't looking or your budget will allow.

Mike


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> My vote is with the savage combo...you can always upgrade glass when the wife isn't looking or your budget will allow.
> 
> Mike



That's exactly what I did. It'll come with a 3-9x40 el cheapo which is fine for 100-200 yards or so in good light.There's nothing wrong with the scopes they come with and they are dead accurate out of the box (still test it before shooting animals).


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> 308: thicker case, higher pressures. 7.62: thinner case. The opposite of 5.56/.223.
> 
> 
> And yes, get the bet glass you can afford. My vote is with the savage combo...you can always upgrade glass when the wife isn't looking or your budget will allow.
> ...


 
Thank God I no longer have one! Lol. She was dead weight and holding me back from all my hobbies :whistling:


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Basically the same. But it can be knit picked if that's what you wanna do.


No "K" in nit picking .

7.62 is fine out of commercial firearms chambered for .308 , but I wouldn't shoot .308 out of my M14 .


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bigkidneys said:


> Thank God I no longer have one! Lol. She was dead weight and holding me back from all my hobbies :whistling:


lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd shoot Spooney a pm .
Sounds like he might have just what you need at a good $.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Baitcaster said:


> No "K" in nit picking .
> 
> 7.62 is fine out of commercial firearms chambered for .308 , but I wouldn't shoot .308 out of my M14 .


Sorry didn't realize I was being graded on my spelling. I'm sure you have never misspelled anything. Congrats.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Sorry didn't realize I was being graded on my spelling. I'm sure you have never misspelled anything. Congrats.


 HEY ! you called me the knit picker, remember ?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha. Better than a nose picker.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Get you smokeless muzzleloader and you'll really be screwed up,lol....
Fairpoint


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a m3500 I've had since they came out and not one problem that wasn't user error. It's had a rough life and the camo is coming off as its a duck gun that stays in my truck all winter getting beat up as well as the bottom of the boat. I have heard good things about the m3000 too same gun but the 3500 shoots 3.5 in mags. The 3000 is a 3 in gun. Great gun at a good price. You should be able to pick up both savage and stoeger new for under a grand.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

My general rule is If you are spending a thousand, then $300-$400 more is change. Keep saving and buy yourself a benelli then you will never need another cheap shotgun as long as you are hunting...... Also buy the latest and greatest, I would start with a super Vinci this day and age...

I have shot a super black eagleII since the day they came out, before I shot a sbe1. I'm studying hard on the vinci's now....


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

I have Bushnell banners on three of my rifles from .300 win mag to .22mag and its the bestscope you can find without breaking the bank. I think they are about $13 and I've never had any issues even with the .300 recoil


----------



## Btsnhos (May 27, 2013)

I go really cheap (since my wife and kid take all my money) I run a mossberg 88 ($190 at academy/Walmart) and a Remington 770 (270 cal) for anything besides turkey. I have had a lot of success and I'm not going to change the setup until something breaks


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> I have Bushnell banners on three of my rifles from .300 win mag to .22mag and its the bestscope you can find without breaking the bank. I think they are about $13 and I've never had any issues even with the .300 recoil


A 13$ scope really???


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

T-REX said:


> A 13$ scope really???


lol $130. damned cell phone is worse then my wife, always only hears what it wants to.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Btsnhos said:


> I go really cheap (since my wife and kid take all my money) I run a mossberg 88 ($190 at academy/Walmart) and a Remington 770 (270 cal) for anything besides turkey. I have had a lot of success and I'm not going to change the setup until something breaks


you like the 88?? I was thinking of getting one for a back up/loaner gun for guests but the price always kinda made me skeptical.


----------



## Btsnhos (May 27, 2013)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> you like the 88?? I was thinking of getting one for a back up/loaner gun for guests but the price always kinda made me skeptical.


Dude the 88s are amazing guns, it's the cheaper version of a 500, it has a trigger instead of thumb safety and the slide is made in Mexico that's really the only difference. I have a few of them, two for hunting/skeet and one for home defense. I've put more than 500 rounds through each one and they are unstoppable. Almost any accessory that fits the 500 will fit the 88. They come with either an 18" barrel or 28". The 18 is harder to find. http://reviews.walmart.com/1336/17200748/maverick-model-88-pump-shotgun-12ga-reviews/reviews.htm. http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_124103_-1


----------

